# HELP NO OIL PRESSURE VG30 HB D21 4x4



## leapfrog (Jan 26, 2010)

Have just dropped in a Jap import VG30. Started up first swing then the problem! No oil pressure -no brainer - check and change pressure switch, same! After much cursing! engine out, and changed oil pump for new, (original still within spec though) Still no pressure, and to add insult to injury r/h cam seized. Have removed heads sent in for o/haul etc. Pulled sump checked pickup clean and true, primed pump again! Sump back on and filled with oil. Spun crank on starter with out heads, still no oil pressure, or pumping up gallery's. ANY USEFULL IDEA"S or diagram on oil feed / direction from pump?
Thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you prime the oil pump ????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Remove the oil pressure sensor that's next to the oil filter. Spin the engine with the starter; oil should come out at a good rate. If no oil, then the oil pump may be defective or dry (not primed) or the regulator may be stuck open.


----------



## leapfrog (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes did prime, will look into removing oil sensor, Anyway of checking regulator with out sump removal? Tks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Regulator is pressed into the block where the oil filter is attached to the block; you just need to remove the oil filter to access it.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

fill oil pump with bearing grease, also check the oil pump relief valve maybe it's stuck open!


----------



## leapfrog (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, business has been way hectic at the moment. Hoping to strip and start again. During the week but nights are getting a wee bit shorter now. And since the wife's vehicle has to sleep in the garage I have to work o/side. Have also bought new gasket seal for between pickup and pump. Will let you know how I get on. Thanks Ken


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

CMax03 said:


> fill oil pump with bearing grease


Not recommended! Can cause more problems. If the oil pump is disassembled on the bench, it can be filled with assembly lube or a very heavy racing oil like an SAE-60.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

rogoman said:


> Not recommended! Can cause more problems. If the oil pump is disassembled on the bench, it can be filled with assembly lube or a very heavy racing oil like an SAE-60.


Like what????
I've due this on a engine b4 because it called for it so it would suction (syphon) the oil up thru the pick up tube instantly once cranked.....

your going change your filter and oil very soon anyway!


----------

